# need a custom king rod.



## specktackler57

New to the forum so i hope this right forum.i need a good king rod for my 706z.you guys know anyone that i can contact.thanks.call me 850-288-1318,steve


----------



## lobsterman

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/members/tom-wicker-1297/


He is in the rod building forum here.


----------



## specktackler57

thanks.


----------



## tom wicker

Mevien and Speck there are several builders here if you could give a little more detail on what you want I'm sure you will get some answers. Feel free to contact me if I can be of any help

Thanks Lobsterman for the recommendation I hope you are still enjoying your rod


----------



## sig226

*rods*

go to haddrells point on puter they sell shimano tallus 149.00 rods for about 99.00 get in 2 days, located in chas sc my old hometown, i bought two 6 6 custom tallus kingfishers for anout 200.00, come with 5 year warrenty, i paired with tld 20,g 150.00 reels got on interenet 99.00 each will handle anything up to a sailfish, they have spinning also:whistling:


----------



## amarcafina

Tom's " Wicker Wonder Rods " are the bomb !!! He's built 3 nice ones for me and my Wife !
Here's my wife's rod !


----------



## stvtackett

obie has a nice one sell on emerald coast pier fishing forum.. it is a steal. brand new 125 bones..


----------



## ironman172

stvtackett said:


> obie has a nice one sell on emerald coast pier fishing forum.. it is a steal. brand new 125 bones..


Not any more..... it has been sold......and I will enjoy fishing it:yes:


----------



## tom wicker

specktackler57 said:


> New to the forum so i hope this right forum.i need a good king rod for my 706z.you guys know anyone that i can contact.thanks.call me 850-288-1318,steve


I returned your PM not sure if I did it right. Give me a call if it didn't get to you 251-978-0048


----------



## jimmyjams4110

I have the PERFECT King Rod if you're interested! 9' Seeker PS90, medium action, soft tip for slinging sigs.

$110.00
Jim


----------



## Dingaling

this rod still available?


----------

